# NON TANGANYIKAN SHELLIES



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

Is there any shellies out there in the world that are not TANGANYIKAN ??? :-?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

There is one species that will use shells from Malawi, but its a facultative shell spawning fish. It actually prefers rocks to shells and will inhabit rocks if given the chance. This fish is either listed under Metriaclima lanisticol or M. livingstonii, the name seems to flip flop every couple of years. The only true shell dwelling cichlids are endemic to lake Tanganyika.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Do Coconut Shells count?

Link >>> http://www.shelldwellers.com/index.php/ ... 674.0.html


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

Strange, I looked for a shellie forum before and I never found this one, cool, but yea thos look cool, really nice, But I wonder where one can get some as they seem rare. :-?


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

ACC in NC said:


> Do Coconut Shells count?
> 
> Link >>> http://www.shelldwellers.com/index.php/ ... 674.0.html


LOL! This is really funny, it made my day! :lol:

This is the first that came to my mind when I read coconut shells


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!! Those look like some interesting shellies! At a first glance, I'm thinking 'albino p. pulchers for sure!'. Then, I look closer, and they have more 'pug' faces, kinda like occelatus. look neat whatever they are. so cool that they live in coconut shells.

Manoah Marton


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

they are krib. not really sure which species but yep they are krib. they will live in rock or any cave like place but they really prefer the rock work through. in the cookie cutter there is a shell dweller from malawi.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

oh, I see. still cool looking little dudes! is this thread just constantly being moved, or is it posted multiple places? (lol, it just keeps following me!)


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

this tread keep getting moved around.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

:-? :lol:


----------

